# Zip ties



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

I had been using Grote brand zip ties with pretty good luck until this last bag I bought. They snapped off just tightening them, fer petes sake. Even keeping them in a warm truck didn’t seem to matter. Broke another one this morning and it was only -5 or so at the time. So while these aren’t cheap, they are still hands down the toughest ones I can find. 

Nothing against Grote, maybe I got a “quitting time” batch.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe they get brittle with time?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Maybe they get brittle with time?


Possibly? The grote ones were a new-to-me bag last week, but who knows how old they are.


----------



## Janger (Jan 12, 2022)

Fake?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 12, 2022)

Janger said:


> Fake?


Could be? 

Like I said I’m not trying to knock Grote, but promote the Arctic ones

Also curious what others use


----------



## Everett (Jan 12, 2022)

The timing on this one is funny for me as just last night I threw out a pack of 11" white zip ties from PA. Was tying up wiring for my central vac and every single one of the 11 straps I tried didn't even tighten before the ratcheting tooth broke off. Had them for a year or so, but they shouldn't embrittle that fast. Wound up using other ones from the stash.

As for good ones, we used Würth ones at the truck shop, but they did cost a bit more. My buddy who owns the shop says they're worth the money, not just the standard style but also the double ended style for tying up and separating air pot lines.

I'll probably get more for home at PA, but the black ones this time, lol


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 12, 2022)

I do not buy bargain zip ties. The only zip ties I bought at PA went in the garbage. There is no such thing as a bargain zip tie. Bargain zip ties are not zip ties, they are junk. Farming, outdoor activities, trucking, auto repair, and prolly almost anything needing a zip tie is better off with a good one. UV, cold, age, chemicals, and prolly a dozen other factors ruin them. 

Buy once cry once. Not promoting any particular brand though.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m throwing in the towel, mother nature has won the battle. It’s so cold out I was able to use 3 of the Arctic ones today but the 4th one broke on me. The little tab that “zips” as you tighten it broke. So I guess they are a 2 zip tie at a time use at -40, then go get two more from the warm truck. 

Other than getting some mechanics wire I’m out of ideas.


----------



## Aliva (Jan 25, 2022)

I prefer Panduit or 3M pricy but excellent  quality. Never broke one in low temperature


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Jan 30, 2022)

I have cheaper ones on hand for when "good" will suffice over "best".

But when I need the "best"  this is what I reach for:
Thomas & Betts Cable Tie - Ultraviolet Resistant Black Nylon with Stainless Steel Locking Tab​
They go by the brand name *Ty-Rap*, and have long been an industrial staple when price is not the foremost consideration.

*** Note the tab composition >  *stainless steel*

I have yet to break one myself - most folks say you need to cut them off.

You will need to search online for the best prices and sizing and quantity allocation for your own situation.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 31, 2022)

LeakyCanoe said:


> I have cheaper ones on hand for when "good" will suffice over "best".
> 
> But when I need the "best"  this is what I reach for:
> Thomas & Betts Cable Tie - Ultraviolet Resistant Black Nylon with Stainless Steel Locking Tab​
> ...


I’ll have to research those, thanks friend


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 31, 2022)

Check Home Depot or Lowes - in the electrical isle.

Westbourne Electric or EECOL Electric also carry them in different sizes.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 22, 2022)

I think I just found the answer to your problems! I'll need to get a few myself, but you should too. 

I'd post a link but there is a wide variety. Just search Amazon for "Stainless Zip Ties"......

Yup, you read that right. Solid metal zip ties! I never knew they existed till my bride had them pop up on her feed. I immediately searched Amazon and was blown away by the variety. Even heavy duty ones!

Lots of places I can use those on the farm! And then there is my buddy Chicken Lights!!!

You should give them a try. If the stainless version works in the summer there is a good chance they will work in the winter too. But lots of time between now and next winter. If you want, you can wait till I get some and check them out. 

Yes! There is a God......


----------



## candiveserv (Apr 23, 2022)

I too have had issues with supposed premium ties. These were the T&B brand which are usually pretty good.
We were told that a bad batch of plastic was to blame. 
We buy these by the thousands.


----------

